# Missing Lift pads



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey,

Does anyone know where I could buy the "Lift Pads" for a 1998 750IL? I am missing 2 of them


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the reason why I am looking for the lift pads.:

at this link http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/22364 I found this text :

" excessive wind noise from the sunroof (make sure all four "lift pads" are present under the car). "

I started noticing the wind noise right after my tires were rotated, so who ever worked ont he car did know about the lift pads and accidently pulled them off.

JUST FYI for the readers.....


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The pads are a dealer item. Not all that expensive.


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Terry,

I will look them up..........


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

U were right they are only $6.80 a piece.....


----------



## KZ (Oct 20, 2006)

:-( Damn it, it didnt work........... I can still hear the noise...............

ANY SUGGESTIONS u guys....


----------

